# Wanted: Snowcat Op needs Guides. Lead, Tail and Blasters



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

*school house*

I heard all your guides quit so they could work for Silverton Powder Cats. Now they ride in the back of a Pistin Bully, tips are better and they get more skiing in. www.snowcat-powder.com


----------



## SanJuanSnowcat (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow! I never heard that one. they ALL quit? 

Thanks to the folks who called me about this post.

To "jonpowder": A couple of thoughts from my mind to yours.

-Are you a smartass knucklehead that I know personally and therefore should disregard this reply-to-post whilst I am looking for employees. Smooth move EX-LAX! You could have called to rag on me. You could have called to rag on my mother for that matter. If your are a friend... I'll still call you an idiot!

-You should hear both sides of the story before you run your mouth. 

-Tipping is not a city if China. Tips are earned. Ask any good server in a restaurant business that runs circles around your stumbling butt. Your statement is a true testament to the people you are shooting your mouth over. Obvious loosers! If they did there job as expected, from both the customer and the boss, they would have recieved larger tips. It is the customer that pays the bills. Including wages. Do you, jonpowder, tip larger-than-normal for crappy service at a restaurant? You must be a numb-nut to stick up for your friends when they feel that they are entitled to larger tips for a substandard service that they, themselves, provided.

-More skiing: What does this mean? If they are a working guide here they get to ski all day. Your comment makes no sense. This part of your post only shows that you do not think before you talk... or type.

If you are going to cut someone or something then do it right.
ED







jonpowder said:


> I heard all your guides quit so they could work for Silverton Powder Cats. Now they ride in the back of a Pistin Bully, tips are better and they get more skiing in. www.snowcat-powder.com


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Easy Boys*

Take this shit to the mountains, Kamikazi Downhill style, first man down has the biggest balls, I could get people to pay for that. Now if we can only figure out whos terrain to hold this event on....


----------



## SanJuanSnowcat (Dec 15, 2004)

You're right man! I was a little hot after those two whiskey and coles. I gotta lay off that stuff.

"The Brown Frown(sp) will always get you Down"
ED





TonyM said:


> Take this shit to the mountains, Kamikazi Downhill style, first man down has the biggest balls, I could get people to pay for that. Now if we can only figure out whos terrain to hold this event on....


----------



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

I wonder who's cat can go the fastest???

Check out: http://www.cat-drag-races.com


----------



## SanJuanSnowcat (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine. Of course.

Reply with a better link. Interested for sure.
ED




drewboater said:


> I wonder who's cat can go the fastest???
> 
> Check out: http://www.cat-drag-races.com


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

This is hilarious. SJS posts on here looking for guides. SJS gets heckled a little. SJS responds with a post that makes him look like an ass. 

Geeze, can't wait to have SJS as my boss.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

And, the original post is over four years old... Really?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely won't be taking Silverton Powder Cats anytime soon. What a jerk. I hope the economy crushes your attitude and your company.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

FYI, Ed is a good guy. And when a jackass attacks his company it's seems appropriate to give him a taste of his own medicine. Granted the original post was ancient it seemed like the new response was some sort of pseudo terrorist ad campaign.
Ed will not only show some great fresh tracks but will keep you laughing the whole time.............


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

So SJS tries to offer a job to people 4 years ago. 

Some bitter ex employee/competitor is googling around and digs up a four year old thread to talk shit about his ex employer with a low shot.

SJS takes the bait and bites hard.

Hilarity ensues?


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

*we all quit?*

Not all of the guides quit, some of us still like to make powder turns with plenty of elbow room. Here is Roberto enjoying some of the perks of the job.


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

If you would like to see some more pictures from the past couple of weekends of skiing with San Juan Snowcat to to http://www.panebaker.com/public_html/totally_new/pics/sjs_pics/index.html

Have fun

-eric


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

*Zombie thread back from the dead.*

Too funny. First post in 2005. First reply in 2008. OP responds 14 months later in feb 2009.

This from looking to see if jonpowder is really as big an ass as he seems. 

apparently so. 

If he has anything to do with Silverton cats, I don't want whatever there selling.
San Juan Cats - yeah I might give them a shot.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Ed is a passionate guy, and in a passion based business it can get toasty quick. 

I will vouch for his business as one that provide mucho powder, great scenery and damn good food. The runs are everything from tight cornice types to great open mountainside.

Don't throw him under the proverbial bus for taking the bait. That passion will also provide you a damn good time.

Marty


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

thecraw said:


> Ed is a passionate guy, and in a passion based business it can get toasty quick.
> 
> I will vouch for his business as one that provide mucho powder, great scenery and damn good food. The runs are everything from tight cornice types to great open mountainside.
> 
> ...


That was kind of my point. Even though he fired back at the goober guy, I would still give him a shot. 

Peace and powder to all


----------

